# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Clip DIY hay của  rather B welding

## katum573

Chế máy mài.




Chế máy tiện.

Part 1 :




Part 2 :




Part 3 :




Part 4:

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## katum573

Part 5:




Part 6:




Part 7:




Part 8:




Part 9:

----------

CKD

----------


## katum573

Không thấy part 10 xem tiếp part 11 vậy.
Thấy Part 10 rồi




Part 11:




Part 12:




Part 13:




Part 14 :

----------

CKD, v0danh

----------


## v0danh

Toàn clip độc đáo

----------

